# British couple married in Italy - UAE visa problems



## Sarahdarren

Hi there - I need some urgent help...

We are sorting out our visas to live and work in the Abu Dhabi as my husband has a job there, but we are having problems working out how we get our marriage recognised as we are British but married in Italy, we had notice of marriage given in the UK and then we got married in Italy...

Can anyone offer some advice ?? *stressed*


----------



## accbgb

Go to https://www.gov.uk/marriage-in-italy and scroll down to the section titled, "Deposit of a marriage certificate in the UK"

Does that help?


----------



## BBCWatcher

I'm not sure I understand the problem. The Italian commune where you got legally married should be able to issue you a marriage certificate in so-called international format (which includes English).


----------



## Sarahdarren

BBCWatcher said:


> I'm not sure I understand the problem. The Italian commune where you got legally married should be able to issue you a marriage certificate in so-called international format (which includes English).


I agree...the certificate we have is in Italian but it does have English on it but its not enough...


----------



## Sarahdarren

accbgb said:


> Go to https://www.gov.uk/marriage-in-italy and scroll down to the section titled, "Deposit of a marriage certificate in the UK"
> 
> Does that help?


Hi and thank you...I managed to get through to the UAE embassy after 1hr 30 as i hadn't seen you message, and was just told go to the 'British Foreign and Commonwealth Office' I looked them up on line and worked out that we have to deposit our Italian certificate to which we then order a certificate through the 'General Registry Office' for a new certificate to issue for a visa...phew...I think - but I'm hoping you have just confirmed it for me so thanks 

Do you know how long it takes???


----------



## BBCWatcher

Sounds like the UAE wants proof of marriage from the country matching the citizenship of the applicant. Is that correct?

At least the U.K. has such a mechanism to record its citizens' marriages outside the U.K. The U.S. does not, for example. There's no U.S. federal marriage registry at all, and states only record the marriages that take place within them. I'm not sure how a U.S. citizen could meet such a visa requirement.

Maybe that's the UAE's view, that the marriage record has to come from the matching registry _if there is such a registry_ (as with the U.K.) but who knows.

I gather they didn't buy the argument that you got married in the EU and you're an EU citizen? One would think the UAE -- a federation of emirates -- would appreciate the point.


----------



## Sarahdarren

BBCWatcher said:


> I'm not sure I understand the problem. The Italian commune where you got legally married should be able to issue you a marriage certificate in so-called international format (which includes English).


Hi...we are still having problems and don't know if depositing the certificate is the way fwd as it could take 20 weeks...which we don't have.
Back to you point above...it does have English on it (multilingual) so what does that mean???
Appreciate any guidance ...


----------



## BBCWatcher

I'm guessing that the UAE wants to see a marriage record issued by the government matching the nationality of at least one spouse. (The UAE is not a Hague Convention signatory, so the lack of apostille can't be it.)

Here's what I'd try -- and I'd rehearse this. Present your marriage certificate again. And here's a sample dialog:

"This is unacceptable."
"May we ask what the problem is?"
"This is an Italian marriage certificate, and you are both U.K. citizens."
"Yes, we got married in Italy."
"This is unacceptable."
"This is the correct international format with English."
"You need a U.K. certificate."
"This is a European Union certificate, and we are EU citizens."
"We need a U.K. certificate."
"But this is EU. Here in the UAE you have Dubai, Abu Dhabi, and so on. You are a federation. So is the EU. We are EU citizens who married in the EU who are providing you with an EU marriage certificate."

See where that sort of approach takes you. Maybe that won't work -- the UAE can demand practically whatever they want for immigration into the UAE -- but you can try. Be extremely courteous, friendly, helpful, etc. Inform, gently. Style points will count here, which is why you should practice a bit.


----------



## Sarahdarren

Hi everyone thanks for your posts, we think we have finally identified what we need to do, for anyone in a similar situation below is that we have been advised (I will post again once done and let you know how long it took and if it was successful)

"please consider that documents which are issued on multilingual format (like your marriage certificate) are exempt from legalization, but are only valid in the countries that have signed the related agreement, and UAE is not included in that list. Therefore you will need to provide a different format of marriage certificate, that can be requested at the Registry office of the place where you got married (Positano).
It will need to be signed by one of those people who have their signature registered at the Police Station (Prefettura).

The document will then need to be first legalized by the competent Police office in Campania (since the certificate was issued there), translated in English, the translation must be certified and finally the document must be legalized at the Embassy of UAE in Rome.

Please consider that out of pocket expenses, such as cost for the courier needed from/to Positano and from/to Rome, consular or Registry office costs or taxes, will be on your charge. Depending on when you would like the document to be ready, we can arrange the standard post or the express courier.

Please kindly let us know for which services you wish to receive the quotation:

· Application of a new marriage certificate in Positano
· Double legalization process (Italian authorities and UAE authorities in Italy)
· Certified translation process"

Thanks again for anyone who has posted or private messages us on this topic.


----------



## BBCWatcher

That's pretty astonishing but good to know for future reference. Thanks for keeping us posted.


----------



## kinsleyj

*moving to UAE*

Hi Sarah and Darren

We're moving to Dubai and got married in Sorrento and are having the same issues as you. Can you recommend a visa company in Italy that can assist with the legalisation of the Italian marriage cert?

Many thanks
James


----------



## Sarahdarren

Hi James, 

We can recommend the following company, fast and extremely professional - they put us completely at ease... Let me know if you need anything else

Dr.ssa Barbara Vecchi
Arletti Partners
Dottori Commercialisti
Italian Official Tax Counselors
C.so Cavour, 38 41100 Modena (IT)
Phone +39.059.223498 (205) / Mobile +39.348.9057941
Fax +39.059.4270910


----------



## kinsleyj

Thank you so much, you've greatly reduced our stress levels!

Best wishes
James


----------



## Sarahdarren

Great, it's a mine field and it was a horrible nightmare at first but Barbara was fantastic and knew exactly what we needed...don't do the GRO thing it's long and unnecessary - good luck!


----------



## Sarahdarren

I think in total it cost about 700 EUR and worth every penny...and was turned around in about 3 weeks, she kept us up to date at every stage.


----------



## kinsleyj

Sarahdarren said:


> Great, it's a mine field and it was a horrible nightmare at first but Barbara was fantastic and knew exactly what we needed...don't do the GRO thing it's long and unnecessary - good luck!


Thanks. What's the GRO thing?


----------

